
YouTube Is Still Hosting Graphic Images of Bestiality - DanBC
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/youtube-is-still-hosting-graphic-images-of-bestiality
======
olliej
Hopefully not any female presenting nipples though.

